# Weight gain exercise / body building



## Darren w (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey everyone .. Are there any men on here that have lost weight threw this illness and then been able to build there body muscle back up thew exercise  and using weights ???


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Darren, good to hear from you again  Are you still struggling with your weight? I lost a lot prior to diagnosis and it took a good 18 months to go back on again, but I didn't do anything particularly to gain weight. I think one of the main things you need to try for as a Type 1is to try and keep your levels as stable as possible. If your blood sugar levels are high a lot of the time then the chances are that you are not taking enough insulin and this can cause your body to burn muscle and fat, making it difficult to gain weight.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 7, 2014)

In haste. Try looking on www.runsweet.com for body building / weight lifting.


----------



## Darren w (Apr 7, 2014)

That's brilliant thanks for that ... Why has no one ever told me about that site before now . Bloody doctors.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 7, 2014)

More time to reply now, as I've just finished work. Runsweet is an excellent resource, which I've used lots since I learned about it. When I asked a DSN about hill walking when I was diagnosed in 1996, so before widespread internet, she started talking about her own very modest rambling, which wasn't what I asked. A reputable website to explore for exactly what you want is far more use. Good luck with your muscle building.


----------



## Darren w (Apr 8, 2014)

It's a little hard for me to get my head round and understand the %s and stuff like that . But I'm sure if I ask someone with a bit more knowledge they will help me out with it .. I will see if I can put what I'm stuck on , on here . Tks again


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2014)

Of course, we'll try to help, if you need it, after you've read Runsweet pages. By the way, perhaps you were a bit hasty in assuming that only a male could help you?!?


----------



## markaj (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Darren, i used to do power lifting and will be again soon if you want to put on good quality muscle google 3x3 routine, its how the eastern Europeans used to train. the only exercises you do are squat deadlift and benchpress 3 times a week you work you percentages and it is all explained in the program, it is hard but believe me it works my bench press was 160 kg for 2 reps squat 230 kg for 1 rep and deadlift 260 kg for 1 rep, at the time i only weighed 90 kg,(wish i did now) its what i will be doing again very shortly, if you have problems finding it drop me a line and i will post a link

Regards

Mark


----------



## Darren w (Apr 8, 2014)

Will that work for me I'm only 63kg now and 5"11


----------



## Darren w (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry the only reason I asked about males is because most women don't want to gain muscle .. Wasn't being sexist ,sorry


----------



## markaj (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Darren yes it will work for you The main way of increasing muscle mass is to do less reps and heavier weight, look for a quality protein drink i use my protein or bulk powders (google to find website) they do a very low carb one which i think is only a couple of carbs per serving i dont have any problem with it i use this mainly as a post training  recovery drink.
Have you weight trained before if not you need to get an instructor to show you the correct movement otherwise injuries can occur.
by the way i am 5 foot 8 and about 100kg which sounds like i am morbidly obese but because of my muscle mass i am not although i could do with knocking off another 7kg,
this will come off when i start training again 

Mark


----------

